# Implantation bleeding or just spotting because of missed pills..?



## TypicalyBlond

I've been on the pill for 3 months now, although I'm very forgetful with it. I had unprotected sex a week ago today. Last month, I ended up starting my pack 2 days late, and I missed about 2 pills during the course of the month. This week, I think I've missed another 2 pills.

Yesterday, I had cramps which felt like period pains but 10x worse. Couldn't sit up straight they were so bad, but was only at one side. Lower right-hand side, then changed to a dull achey feeling for about half an hour on-and-off.

Today, I've noticed that I've got some brown discharge which I've never had before. Now, I'm thinking that because of missing these pills, then it's very likely that it could just be spotting. But then the paranoid side of me is thinking that because I had unprotected sex, and implantation occurs roughly 6-10 days after conception, that the cramps and discharge are possibly implantation.

I'm also thinking that pregnancy is unlikely, though, because the sex occurred directly after I had finished my period last month, which I believe is an unlikely time to conceive.

Any opinions?


----------



## TypicalyBlond

Shameless bump...


----------



## somedaymama

well, I'm no expert, but here is what I do know:

Missing 2 pills or so in a row can cause spontaneous ovulation, so you could potentially get pregnant from that.

About a week before I got a positive pregnancy test, I got sharp twinges in my side that I assume were ovulation. (I miscarried a few days after I found out I was pregnant, for whatever that's worth.) I don't think they were as bad as what you're describing though.

The cramping and spotting are probably from your pills being messed up. When is your next period due in your pill pack? You probably don't need to test until then.


----------



## Pixxie

It sounds unlikely but missing 2 pills in a row (or starting your pack late) is the easiest way to get pregnant on the pill. It is possible you are pregnant. When are you due a period next? You should deffinalty take a test if you are late, missing pills can delay your period though just to warn you. If you are bad at taking the pill maybe you should look into another form of contaception like the implant? Hope it goes well xx


----------



## TypicalyBlond

Thanks for the replies.
I'm due my next period on the 8th of August so I guess I'll just wait and see.


----------

